Ask HN: Please talk to me .. anything  for 20 – 30 min .. please - tempaccountin
======
Red_Tarsius
How are you doing? Where do you live? What are you going to do next week?
Favorite movie?

My profile page shows my _reddit_ name. You can reply here or send me a reddit
pm. Don't be shy c:

------
tempaccountin
I am heading a tech team .. i live alone from last year ... no one in city
also .. please talk to me

------
QUFB
What do you need to talk about? My contact info is available here.

------
FullMtlAlcoholc
Here to help. Contact info is in profile

------
poiuz
What's up, buddy?

------
redsable
I would be happy to.

~~~
tempaccountin
I am lost and really need to talk .. human part is missing .. I code come back
sleep go back .. dont feel good .. Its really empty right now in this room ..
will be the same the day after and the day after .

~~~
espeed
_I code come back sleep go back .. dont feel good .. Its really empty right
now in this room .. will be the same the day after and the day after_

What city? coding/sleeping/coding/sleeping...coding/sleeping is not a
sustainable pattern, no matter what city you're in or how isolated things are.
Everyone needs to get outside and exercise at least once a day or you'll burn
out. High-intensity cardio exercise (like running sprints) creates BDNF [1],
which is like miracle-grow for the brain [2] -- it rejuvenates your mind and
body, and helps keep your emotions in balance. But at the least, go outside
and walk for 30 min to 1 hour (or more if you can) so you can unplug and clear
your head. In the evenings call someone you know back home so you have an
outlet for your thoughts and feelings. Interact with people online. And write
-- writing provides an outlet for trapped thoughts cycling around your head
and keeps the pressure from building.

1\. Brain-derived neurotrophic factor (BDNF)
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brain-
derived_neurotrophic_fac...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brain-
derived_neurotrophic_factor)

2\. SPARK: The Revolutionary New Science of Exercise and the Brain
[http://www.johnratey.com/Books.php](http://www.johnratey.com/Books.php)

------
redsable
By skype?

------
x0rz
where are you from?

